# The cost of the word...



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Wedding!!!!!

As soon as you put that word infront of anything the cost increases by a stupid amount.

Madness! Aghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Simple solution - live in sin and spend the cash on the car


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

ditto!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

2 damn right - live in Sin


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just stay a batchelor  us women come as a package married or not.. right now where is his credit card and the shops ;D


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

So you're all single then [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

My wedding cost <Â£150 and it was both fantastic and memorable.

Don't subscribe to the ham salad, top table, fat bridsmade dogma.

Do something different. Or quit moaning 'cos she should be worth every penny if you do want to do tah conventional thing.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Had our wedding in Greece.

200 guests at the church, 80 in the party in a five star hotel in Athens. And we had the suite free for the night. Total cost Â£10k. Beat this in the UK? To have the same wedding here you need about Â£25k.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My husband and I had a big wedding too and went well over our budget and we paid for it ourselves. If planning a wedding you can be guaranteed you will pay 30-50% over budget. But it is worth it and is a very very special day


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Clever people get married in an exotic location and save the money to place a roof under their head. This way you combine the honeymoon and the wedding and doesn't cost you over the moon.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Clever people get married


or just live together


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> Do something different. Â Or quit moaning 'cos she should be worth every penny if you do want to do tah conventional thing.


Don't get me wrong It's going to be great, but if you went out to buy a cake and it cost you Â£100 you would think it's expensive, but six times that because it's a wedding!

Anyway this is the flame room so I am entitled to have a moan


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I was already thinking of doing a runner to Rio, you lot have just made my mind up for me


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wedding flowers? Got any prices as yet? That will shock you and further more when the bride to be wants pedal stalls and swags on top table ;D.

Flowers and photos seem to be sooooooo expensive. Our wedding was expensive 10 years ago. They seem to have got more commercialised and even more of a price to pay for getting hitched these days. .


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Our wedding cost about Â£400 for a church service and some nibble at my parents house. I got loads of grief from almost everybody for having a quiet wedding but we didn't give a $hit. 
It was none of anybody else's fcuking business. [smiley=sleeping.gif]

P.S. Claire walked down the aisle to 'Eye of the Tiger' and we both walked out to the Rocky Theme Tune 'Gonna fly now'. Class. ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> or just live together Â


But would you like to live with someone and always refer to her like your girlfriend when you are in your 70s?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> But would you like to live with someone and always refer to her like your girlfriend when you are in your 70s?


Cool Grandparents if you ask me.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> Flowers and photos seem to be sooooooo expensive.


Flowers aren't as bad as I thought, but the photographer twice what I originally thought.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> ....photographer twice what I originally thought.


Ask him to break his costs down in his quote.... Watch him squirm.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Even professional advertising photographers are being forced to reassess the way they 'sell' their shots.

Whereas it was always the case in the past that you would in effect merely 'rent' their photos for a period of time, the economic climate means that nowadays you can have outright buyout of all the shots you want - and get the negs/high res digi files.

I reckon that wedding photographers should do the same. I can't believe they charge as much as they do and they get to keep the negatives.

Average cost of weeding in the UK is now (supposedly) Â£14,000.

Ours was half that and we had almost everyone say it was the best wedding they'd been to. Of course, it all comes down to the people you invite.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And then you have the honeymoon which can be very costly ;D


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

All done and budgeted for. ;D

Just can't justify an extra 3K for business class flights.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I would do something for the flight as I didn't even get to sit next to my wife flying back from my honeymoon (some would say thats a bonus) (Kenya). A upgrade would have made all the difference but was not possible.



> All done and budgeted for. ;D
> 
> Just can't justify an extra 3K for business class flights.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Already have the seats allocated.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's worth mentioning at check-in that it's your honeymoon - even if they can't upgrade you, you normally get a bottle of cheap plonk.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hah - I say normally like I go on honeymoon a lot. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Already have the seats allocated.


Groom - 'This is your Captain' ...... ;D

Bride - In plane luggage area! ! !


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Average cost of weeding in the UK is now (supposedly) Â£14,000.


Fuck me you must have a big garden ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Average cost of weeding in the UK is now (supposedly) Â£14,000.


I think you are a bit out of date then Kell. The latest I heard was that the average cost was Â£21k including the honeymoon.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> I think you are a bit out of date then Kell. The latest I heard was that the average cost was Â£21k including the honeymoon.


http://www.ukparents.co.uk/news/newsLat ... 232003.xml

Kell wins


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> I think you are a bit out of date then Kell. The latest I heard was that the average cost was Â£21k including the honeymoon.


If only :-/


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There's a jewish guy I know at work and for Jews, apparently, weddings are the time that they really go overboard and show off.

I believe his wedding cost in excess of Â£60,000.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Didn't spot that typo earlier Rob. :-[


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> There's a jewish guy I know at work and for Jews, apparently, weddings are the time that they really go overboard and show off.
> 
> I believe his wedding cost in excess of Â£60,000. Â


How very vulgar.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Vulgar - possibly, but if it's in their culture, good luck to 'em.

To my mind it's just pointless. yopu could spend a third of that and set up the newlyweds with a nice nest-egg.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> To my mind it's just pointless. Â yopu could spend a third of that and set up the newlyweds with a nice nest-egg.


or a half decent set of wheels.


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> Vulgar - possibly, but if it's in their culture, good luck to 'em.


Agreed.

Unless of course they then go on to claim benefits of some description - in which case it should be refused on the basis that they blew Â£60k on a party.


----------

